# Family Oriented and Family minded club looking for a few more members



## humblehunter22 (Jul 16, 2014)

Before I start this post let me start out by saying that myself and most of our clubs members are Ga boys or from out of state so it is possible if your willing to make it happen for the right opportunity.

ALABAMA BUCK HUNTERS located in Cleburne county Al right on the Ga/Al line has a few more spots open for the coming season.

Nearest town is Haralson county Ga less than a mile or 2 away.

The property in total is 1100 acres of pines with hardwood bottoms running throughout with several streams on the property.

This property has not seen any kind of hunting pressure whatsoever in the past 7 years.
This season will be the first season the property will be hunted in a long period of time so for you qdm minded hunters and serious hunters out there we have an opportunity to build this club into a top notch quality club that offers its members the opportunity to harvest quality mature animals. I mean 7 years This property has been allowed to sit untouched and for those of you who know anything about forestry or wildlife or the environment will know when an area is left alone and not bothered the local animal populations will co locate out of that area and find safety in that area.

The property does have an established camping area with bunkhouse on site for those of you who would like to camp or stay a period of time by all means we encourage you to.

Total members will only be 20. As well dues are only 400 which covers wife and kids for the entire year.

Lastly of all the reason why I firmly believe in this club.

Our vision and goal is to strive to create and build our own family of like minded hunters who want to stay with the club season after season. All members will have fair and equal say in all club decisions and club operations to prevent and lower the chance of any member becoming bent out of shape about anything club related or any possible drama. As well this club will be family focused and family minded so if you have a family by all means you are encouraged to get them involved and active as possible with the club like I said we want to build a family and be As successful as possible in and out of the woods.

If this sounds like something you might want to become a part of ill be more than glad to further discuss it with you.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey brothers times running out. Hunting season is right around the corner and I know most clubs are in final preparations for opening  day by all means if you haven't found that right place yet give us a looking into we are a family focused and family oriented place but with a qdm mindset.


----------



## AGGL (Jul 23, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## Redwine39 (Sep 17, 2014)

Still have any openings?  Trying to get my son hooked and this is his first year hunting.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey red wine we still do. And you wouldn't be the only one brother got quite a few members who joined with the same goal in mind regarding getting their children hooked and addicted on some ole fashioned hunting. This property has both a great deer and turkey population as well have heard from both locals and surrounding clubs the area has a great population of 2 plus year old mature quality bucks.


----------



## wartiger33 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, I am brand new to hunting and would love to be able to take my son camping out there. He is 3 but wanted to start getting him outdoors to appreciate it. Do you still have any memberships available?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes we do wartiger33


----------



## BoneCollector31 (Sep 23, 2014)

Humblehunter22, I sent you a pm as well but this sounds like the perfect club for me. I would like more information on the club. My personal email is in the pm. It is the easiest way to contact me. Or you can shoot me a text and we can set up a time to meet and talk about the club. I work nights so it will need to be on the weekend. My phone number is 770-833-4203.


----------



## nitepro22 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Hunting Lease*

Humblehunter22, I am currently looking for a club to join in this area. I have three young sons that I want to get into the outdoors. I would like to see if there are any available slots remaining. My number is 706-573-6198 feel free to give me a call or send message. Thanks,Gabe


----------



## CFPHunter (Sep 27, 2014)

Do you still have openings?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Nov 6, 2014)

Due to one of our members having an accident and is down on his back, ABH is looking for a good possible member to fill his slot for the club. With that being said we don't just want anyone to fill it we want someone who holds to solid family values as well as falls in the lines of a qdm minded member.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## humblehunter22 (Nov 25, 2014)

*gun opener*

Gun opener


----------



## humblehunter22 (Nov 25, 2014)

*fellow members son got it done*

Good friend in the clubs son got it done opening weekend of rifle season. We may be qdm minded and all about growing big deer, but don't get much better than seeing good friends kids getting it done.


----------



## mondich79 (Dec 10, 2014)

I am really interested in seeing this club and will give the president a call. Do you have any pictures of the land that might be available for viewing here on the forum?  Also, are there any game cams set up to see what we could potentially be working with?

Thanks guys!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 10, 2014)

What are your QDM rules


----------



## humblehunter22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey J seph basically the way its looking is 6 points or better from everyone's feedback seems to be a fair and reasonable restriction minimum as far as bucks go. I will say so far to our surprise the bucks to doe sightings have been almost twice as much which is awesome have already had members who have had awesome encounters with some solid Bama bruisers fortunately for the bucks the odds were in their favor at time of the encounters. The property is really great still learning the property and finding new things out about it regularly. Other day the club president found an incredible hidden oaky hardwood pocket stemming from lower southern portion that ran up a good way just about to the northern end.


----------

